# Help with Cisco STA 1520



## willard (Oct 3, 2007)

I am having problems with Brighthouse Indianapolis and the Cisco STA 1520 Tuning Adapter. I have tried seaarching but havent been able to find anything that sheds light on my problems. I have tried all the usual Tivo and adapter reboots. The Brighthouse Tech insists it should be working. If anyone can shed any light on what could be wrong I would appreciate it. Here are the symptoms/ things I have noticed:

-When I reboot the Tuning Adapter, it starts off solid, blinks (apparently) randomnly about six times and then switches itself off. Every time without fail.

- When I switch the TA back on after it has switched itself off, it starts off blinking steadily and eventually falls into an 8 blink pause pattern. Strangely enough when it is blinking in either of these ways the power switch on the front doesnt function and the only way to reboot it is to pull the power plug.

-Although the TA status summary screen says that it is READY (rather than READY-Bcast Only) indicating it is functioning in two way mode, when I go to the Tuning Resolver section on page 2 of the diagnostics menu it says Authorized:No and either status:Initializing when blinking steadily or Status:disabled when it is doing the eight blink pause pattern.

Brighthouse and the Tech I am dealing with tell me it is correctly provisioned etc.

Does anyone know what Brighthouse needs to do to 'authorize' the tuning adapter?

Thanks in adance for any help.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

willard said:


> I am having problems with Brighthouse Indianapolis and the Cisco STA 1520 Tuning Adapter. I have tried seaarching but havent been able to find anything that sheds light on my problems. I have tried all the usual Tivo and adapter reboots. The Brighthouse Tech insists it should be working. If anyone can shed any light on what could be wrong I would appreciate it. Here are the symptoms/ things I have noticed:
> 
> -When I reboot the Tuning Adapter, it starts off solid, blinks (apparently) randomnly about six times and then switches itself off. Every time without fail.
> 
> ...


Authorized should be 'Yes'

Its not set up right in their system or it cant talk back to the node. What is the 'RDC' signal strength on the second page of status summary. Should be in the 40's dBmV (or thereabouts)


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

@Willard

This is what my TA was doing and what I had to do was make sure that the TA was turned on by pushing the button on the front of the tuning adapter. It is not clearly marked. When you do this you should see the accessing channels screen and then things should be OK.

Hope this helps.
bigbearf


----------



## willard (Oct 3, 2007)

SCSIRAID said:


> Authorized should be 'Yes'
> 
> Its not set up right in their system or it cant talk back to the node. What is the 'RDC' signal strength on the second page of status summary. Should be in the 40's dBmV (or thereabouts)


RDC Signal Strength is 45 dbmv. So even though I have no idea what that means... I am guessing it is not the problem 

The tech swears that in their system: the TA serial number is correct. The TA mac address is correct (The RF one right?) and the rate code for my digital cable package is correct.

They also loaded the TAR file which is substantiated by the fact the TA is READY and operating in two way mode.

So why the heck isnt it authorizing!!! 

He doesnt know what else to do. I think Im going to have to ditch Tivo. I feel like I am watching brain surgery being performed with a chainsaw


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

willard said:


> RDC Signal Strength is 45 dbmv. So even though I have no idea what that means... I am guessing it is not the problem
> 
> The tech swears that in their system: the TA serial number is correct. The TA mac address is correct (The RF one right?) and the rate code for my digital cable package is correct.
> 
> ...


At this point, the problem has nothing to do with TiVo and everything to do with the cableco. It may be ready and operating in 2-way but it isnt authorized so it hasnt received the EMM's needed to turn it on. Sounds like they need to call another BH (like Orlando) which has TA's running successfully and get some help. If its in 2-way then they can completely debug this remotely since they can see and talk to the TA. Dont give up  (I know... easy for me to say...)

Oh... and the RDC is telling how much power the TA is having to use to talk back to the node. If that number was very high (mid 50's) then the issue may have been that 2way could not be established... however, you have just said that they are confirming 2way is working and they can see and talk to the TA.


----------



## willard (Oct 3, 2007)

SCSIRAID said:


> At this point, the problem has nothing to do with TiVo and everything to do with the cableco. It may be ready and operating in 2-way but it isnt authorized so it hasnt received the EMM's needed to turn it on. Sounds like they need to call another BH (like Orlando) which has TA's running successfully and get some help. If its in 2-way then they can completely debug this remotely since they can see and talk to the TA. Dont give up  (I know... easy for me to say...)
> 
> Oh... and the RDC is telling how much power the TA is having to use to talk back to the node. If that number was very high (mid 50's) then the issue may have been that 2way could not be established... however, you have just said that they are confirming 2way is working and they can see and talk to the TA.


Thanks for the information and encouragement.

I dont know if this has any significance but... when the tech hooked up the TA for the very fist time the 'acquiring channels' screen came up and the light on the front of the TA DID eventually turn solid green. However, he could not get the TA to operate in Two way mode (READY instead of READY-Bcast Only in the Diagnostics Summary Screen) and dispatch could not see or communicate with the TA. The Tech went to the head end and determined that the TAR file had never been loaded into the system for my TA or any of the most recent batch of TA's they had received. He called me back when the headend had loaded the TAR file and told me I should be good to go. When I get home the light on the TA is solid green and when I check the diagnostics summary screen the status is READY (i.e. two way mode). Everything looked good except that I WASNT getting half of the SDV channels. So I rebooted the TIVO. No change, still not getting half the channels. So I reboot the TIVO and the TA (pull power cord) and after that the TA has never 'locked on' again  And the acquiring channels screen has never shown up again, even when the Tivo displays the 'tuning adapter' recognition screen. Isnt the TA supposed to 'acquire channels' every time it is booted???

Diagnostics Boot and Post screen shows everything ready and tuned except PowerKEY: Waiting EMM. Tuning Resolver diagnostics screen shows Authorized: No Status: Disabled.

Back on Wednesday when the Tech fdetermined the TAR file wasnt loaded he told me his 'plan B' was that if he couldnt get my TA from the recent bactch to work he had one TA left from the previous batch which should work as he had installed the entire batch and got them working (one way or the other). However when he came out yesterday I asked about the replacement and he had 'used it' that day on another TA install because he couldnt get any of the TA's from the new batch to work. Just my freaking luck

Incidentally the Tech was out again yesterday (briefly) and he called dispatch and requested a 'factory reset' hit. Except the TA never received it... or the one sent after that... what the heck is that about!?!


----------



## willard (Oct 3, 2007)

BigBearf said:


> @Willard
> 
> This is what my TA was doing and what I had to do was make sure that the TA was turned on by pushing the button on the front of the tuning adapter. It is not clearly marked. When you do this you should see the accessing channels screen and then things should be OK.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I never get the 'acquiring channels' screen when I press the power button following a reboot. The 'found tuning adapter' screen pops up from the TIVO when I press the power button on the TA but never 'acquiring channels'

This is probably significant somehow.... but at this point it looks like Its going to take someone with more know how than me or the tech or brighthouse Indianapolis for that matter to figure it out.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

willard said:


> Unfortunately I never get the 'acquiring channels' screen when I press the power button following a reboot. The 'found tuning adapter' screen pops up from the TIVO when I press the power button on the TA but never 'acquiring channels'
> 
> This is probably significant somehow.... but at this point it looks like Its going to take someone with more know how than me or the tech or brighthouse Indianapolis for that matter to figure it out.


The screen isnt that important... look at the bottom of DVR Diags in the TA section and see if TiVo says it has received a channel list. The last three items tell the tale.


----------



## willard (Oct 3, 2007)

UPDATE:

I just got a call from the tech to tell me the head end had sent a staging/provisioning hit. So I went home at lunch and found the green light on the front of the TA was off instead of blinking. Once I pressed the power button it came on solid green. I checked the TA diagnostics and powerkey was ready, status was authorized and opstatus was ready. I had to disconnect the usb cable and power cycle the tivo to get the tivo to redetect the TA and download a channel map. But I am finally up and running (for now).

Interestingly enough, the TA installation and troubleshooting progressed almost exactly the same way as my cablecard installation and trouble shooting 2 years ago: Cableco screws up provisioning and installation, waste 2+ days of my time rebooting disconnecting sending balancing hits etc. I email or Pm cableguy who tells me the device needs a staging/provisioning hit from the head end. Once I finally convince a tech this is what is needed then the hit is sent and the device works.

Oh well. At least I am up and running... finally


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

willard said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I just got a call from the tech to tell me the head end had sent a staging/provisioning hit. So I went home at lunch and found the green light on the front of the TA was off instead of blinking. Once I pressed the power button it came on solid green. I checked the TA diagnostics and powerkey was ready, status was authorized and opstatus was ready. I had to disconnect the usb cable and power cycle the tivo to get the tivo to redetect the TA and download a channel map. But I am finally up and running (for now).
> 
> ...


Congrats Willard!! Welcome to SDV!!


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

@Willard

Glad you got it. I had the same problem over Thanksgiving and emailed L3 support person in Wilmington NC and he sent a hit while we went out to eat and then I had to cut on the power button just as you did.
Try not to give up on the Tivo HD, it is way better than the TWC DVR. I have only had the one problems in over a year but I have found that only the Cablecard techies really know how to troubleshoot any problems.

bigbearf


----------



## willard (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for everyones help. Especially Cableguy763. He saved the cableco and Tivo from losing me as customer once again.

I do have one more question if anyone can answer it... is it normal that when I go to the TA diagnostics and select to test the channels with the cablecard that the test cycles through all the SDV channels, including those that I do not subscribe to (which are blanks screens) such as Showtime? 

The Tivo guide does not show these premium channels that I do not subscribe to so why does the test cycle through them and show them as blank screens?

Also, does anyone know if it is ok to run the coax cable feed through a rf surge protector prior to the input on the TA? The cable tech told me it was not required because the cable feed is grounded outside. However, I would rather be safe than sorry. Especially as the Tivo is my hardware vs a rented cable co DVR? But then again, I do not want to risk screwing up the TA and whatever black magic vodo that is keeping the green light lit solid.


----------



## willard (Oct 3, 2007)

Figured I would post an update in case it can help others in the future...

Feeding the TA through the RF surge protector did not work reliably; occasionally the TA would fail to tune an SDV channel.

What did work however was splitting the coax cable feed at the outlet with a high quality (2ghz monster) splitter and feeding the Tivo through the surge protector and the TA directly. Strangely enough, the picture comes in quicker when tuning to an SDV channel with this arrangement than it did when the tivo was fed through the TA. I feel a lot happier knowing that the only unprotected surge path to the Tivo is via the coax into the TA and from the TA to the USB of the TIvo. Hopefully this will protect it from all but a surge so strong it arcs internally inside the TA (if that is even possible)

Obviously there is some signal strength loss due to the splitter but so far that does not appear to be causing any issues. Then again when the tech checked my signal strength at the outlet he said it was 'as good as it gets' so I guess I have a strong signal that can take being split. So there is no guarantee this will definitely work for weaker or marginal signals.

Touch wood, so far I am enjoying watching all the SDV HD channels, fingers crossed it stays that way. The only down side is I may have to upgrade my Tivos HD or purchase a DVR expander to have enough room to record all this new HD goodness


----------



## RichO (Dec 29, 2004)

Well, to resurrect an old thread, I am having the exact same problem as described in this thread.

The only difference is that my TA was working prior to this. I received it a week ago and it worked fine right off the bat. Exactly one week later I am suddenly having this problem.

I don't follow how this problem got fixed. What is a staging/provisioning hit?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

RichO said:


> Well, to resurrect an old thread, I am having the exact same problem as described in this thread.
> 
> The only difference is that my TA was working prior to this. I received it a week ago and it worked fine right off the bat. Exactly one week later I am suddenly having this problem.
> 
> I don't follow how this problem got fixed. What is a staging/provisioning hit?


Can you get into Tuning Adapter Diagnostics? If so go into PowerKEY Information and to the third page in that section. What is the "Sub Expires" date? Ideally it should be several weeks into the future. If the date is past or it says "Expired" or some other suspicious thing, your TA is not autrhoirzed. (I don't know whether that is the same as "staging/provisioning") But I do know the head end has to send a signal to authorize it or it won't work. On my TWC system, and others, all the customer rep has to do is go to the "Customer Balancing" screen and hit the Enter key to accomplish this (unless they don't have your account set up properly -- which is not that unusual). Several times I have actually instructed the rep to do this (!!!) thus avoiding the truck roll they are so eager to give you since it shifts responsibility from them.


----------



## RichO (Dec 29, 2004)

dlfl, you are the man!

It showed as expired so I called cable card support and explained everything to them that you outlined in your post and they got it working.

Thanks a million!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

RichO said:


> dlfl, you are the man!
> 
> It showed as expired so I called cable card support and explained everything to them that you outlined in your post and they got it working.
> 
> Thanks a million!


Your welcome! I give that advice frequently and on rare occasions it helps someone.  Isn't it bizarre when customers have to tell customer support how to fix a problem? They just don't love us, I think -- probably because we're less than 1% of their customers and they only make money on VOD and PPV (so they claim, anyway).


----------



## D_vadout (Apr 14, 2014)

I had Time Warner Cable but got rid of the cable and phone service in September 2014 and had to turn in all of my equipment including my cable cards and the STA1520.

I know this is an old thread but I just happened to come across a brand new Cisco STA1520 from off of eBay a few weeks ago. I had a few issues with connecting the cables to the right areas since I wasn't expecting to get a TA. When I finally got it right I accidentally hit the power button while trying to reposition my Tivo and ever since I did that I started getting 8 blinking lights.
I've unplugged and replugged this thing and it keeps blinking 8 times and then it will stop.

I called Time Warner because it's their equipment but in order for me to get the update I would have to get TV service with them. These little cheapskates won't even update my Tivo because I cut them off.

I tried to find a firmware update over the net but had no success.

I have no cable service just free TV and no cable cards.

When I had the TA from TWC I was able to get a lot of channels before I sucked it up and got cable cards. 

Is there a way that I can get this fixed w/o needing to resign up for TV service through TWC? I don't mean to post this here but I haven't been able to find any help anywhere else.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I can't imagine how you would expect to get any digital cable channels without a CableCARD (and without a cable TV subscription).


----------



## D_vadout (Apr 14, 2014)

dlfl said:


> I can't imagine how you would expect to get any digital cable channels without a CableCARD (and without a cable TV subscription).


As a matter of fact my apartment complex uses Time Warner Cable so I'm able to get basic channels. With my Tivo I get more. With my tuning adapter I'm able to get more than the basic channels so yeah I can get TV without a cable card and cable subscription.

There is a such thing called basic TV. It's been around way before cable entered the picture.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

D_vadout said:


> As a matter of fact my apartment complex uses Time Warner Cable so I'm able to get basic channels. With my Tivo I get more. With my tuning adapter I'm able to get more than the basic channels so yeah I can get TV without a cable card and cable subscription.
> 
> There is a such thing called basic TV. It's been around way before cable entered the picture.


I'm betting these basic channels are analog (and thus SD only). TWC still sends those versions of basic channels in many markets, including mine. I can connect a cable-ready TV directly to the cable and get these channels. But these are NOT digital channels -- note my previous post included that qualifier.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

D_vadout said:


> As a matter of fact my apartment complex uses Time Warner Cable so I'm able to get basic channels. With my Tivo I get more. With my tuning adapter I'm able to get more than the basic channels so yeah I can get TV without a cable card and cable subscription.
> 
> There is a such thing called basic TV. It's been around way before cable entered the picture.


Please explain getting more.

With your configuration how does TiVo get guide data?


----------



## D_vadout (Apr 14, 2014)

Can my question be answered concerning my tuning adapter?? Is there an update out there somewhere since my old cable company won't update my tuning adapter from their end since I no longer have TV service with them?

I called Cisco and was told that it was the cable's responsibility since they have a contract through Cisco. Cisco won't help and Time Warner Cable won't help either. Can anybody help???


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

D_vadout said:


> Can my question be answered concerning my tuning adapter?? Is there an update out there somewhere since my old cable company won't update my tuning adapter from their end since I no longer have TV service with them?
> 
> I called Cisco and was told that it was the cable's responsibility since they have a contract through Cisco. Cisco won't help and Time Warner Cable won't help either. Can anybody help???


You have your answer and how would you load an update to a TA anyway? It comes through the RF Cable, not via the USB connector. I and everyone else here, I believe, are completely baffled at how you could use a TA without CableCARD and a Cable TV subscription. If you hadn't ID'ed it as a STA1520 we would question if you're even talking about a TA.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

D_vadout said:


> Can my question be answered concerning my tuning adapter?? Is there an update out there somewhere since my old cable company won't update my tuning adapter from their end since I no longer have TV service with them?
> 
> I called Cisco and was told that it was the cable's responsibility since they have a contract through Cisco. Cisco won't help and Time Warner Cable won't help either. Can anybody help???


Google is your friend...?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

D_vadout said:


> I had Time Warner Cable but got rid of the cable and phone service in September 2014 and had to turn in all of my equipment including my cable cards and the STA1520.
> 
> I know this is an old thread but I just happened to come across a brand new Cisco STA1520 from off of eBay a few weeks ago. I had a few issues with connecting the cables to the right areas since I wasn't expecting to get a TA. When I finally got it right I accidentally hit the power button while trying to reposition my Tivo and ever since I did that I started getting 8 blinking lights.
> I've unplugged and replugged this thing and it keeps blinking 8 times and then it will stop.
> ...


If you bought it off of eBay then that particular unit is not TWC equipment, regardless of how many other of that same model they have deployed to their customers.

Unless of course that unit came from them and the eBay seller never actually owned it.

Is any sort of service from Time Warner Cable actually part of your rental agreement with your apartment complex, or is it just a case of, just like with individual houses, being in that particular geographical location means if you want cable service you get it from TWC or you do without?

Before cable came along, basic TV wasn't called basic TV, it was just called TV.

After cable came along it was called broadcast, or over the air, TV.

Later, as cable became more than just a broadcast TV receiving antenna in a good location having its signal sent through amps and splitters and fed to a bunch of houses in bad locations, and they started adding extra channels, the package that only included the signals of the local broadcasters came to be known as basic cable.


----------



## D_vadout (Apr 14, 2014)

unitron said:


> If you bought it off of eBay then that particular unit is not TWC equipment, regardless of how many other of that same model they have deployed to their customers.


It's the exact same equipment as Time Warner Cable. When I had their TV service it's what they gave me which is how I was able to find another one on eBay. The person I talked with from TWC stated they don't sell their TA's and was a bit upset when she found out I had one. The only way I can get any help is if I re-sign up for a television package and I refuse to do that b/c of how much they keep going up in their prices.

The TA I won off of eBay was brand new right out of the box. On the bottom there's a sticker with all the info on it and another sticker that says 'Time Warner Cable Equipment'.

I don't know if my apartment complex have a contract agreement with TWC. All I know is I have two TV's. One in my bedroom only receive some channels-a few of those switched to digital TV. I don't have any equipment hooked up to that TV. Just the cable cord.
My other TV has my Tivo hooked up to it along with my TA. I'm able to get over 200 channels with the TA. So it goes to show a TA can get more channels w/o a cable card. Also it can get more channels w/o cable service.

So from trying to figure out if I can get any help I guess I can't b/c no one has really dealt with having a TA w/o a cable card or services.

And please don't tell me it's not possible for a TA not to get any channels w/o a cable service or cable cards. It's possible because it's what I have.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

So let's see; there's two possible crimes going on here, the receiving of stolen property in the tuning adapter you have now identified as TWC equipment, and the theft you are attempting of the cable service. The good news for you is that cable companies are no longer aggressively pursuing theft of service because digital has it mostly under control.

I must congratulate you on have the largest set I can remember, calling the TWC to ask for support on the box stolen from them to use to steal their signal! The very definition of _hutzpa_! There are no words...


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

ej42137 said:


> So let's see; there's two possible crimes going on here, the receiving of stolen property in the tuning adapter you have now identified as TWC equipment, and the theft you are attempting of the cable service. The good news for you is that cable companies are no longer aggressively pursuing theft of service because digital has it mostly under control.
> 
> I must congratulate you on have the largest set I can remember, calling the TWC to ask for support on the box stolen from them to use to steal their signal! The very definition of _hutzpa_! There are no words...


This .... plus how you ever got any use out of a Tuning Adapter without a CableCARD is yet to be explained.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

D_vadout said:


> It's the exact same equipment as Time Warner Cable. When I had their TV service it's what they gave me which is how I was able to find another one on eBay. The person I talked with from TWC stated they don't sell their TA's and was a bit upset when she found out I had one. The only way I can get any help is if I re-sign up for a television package and I refuse to do that b/c of how much they keep going up in their prices.
> 
> The TA I won off of eBay was brand new right out of the box. On the bottom there's a sticker with all the info on it and another sticker that says 'Time Warner Cable Equipment'.
> 
> ...


Our house is limited to either getting cable service from Time-Warner or not getting cable service from anybody, so I sympathize with you about TWC prices and their steady upward climb (except for when the price stays steady but the number of channels goes down).

However...

It's not about what is possible.

It's about what is legal.

If you aren't paying the cable company it is not legal to access the signal on the cable just because there is a signal on the cable.

Which is why I asked if some sort of cable service was included in your apartment rent.

It is possible that this is the case.

If it is, you need to find out exactly what level of service to which your rent payment entitles you, and go from there.

It is also possible that this is not the case, that there is no arrangement between the cable company and the apartment building ownership and management, and that none of your rent payment goes to the cable company directly or indirectly, but that when you ended your cable service subscription the cable company did not send a technician out to disconnect the other end of the cable in your apartment from their distribution equipment in some wiring closet or basement in your apartment building somewhere.

Just because they did not physically disconnect your cable from their system does not make it legal for you to access and use their signal if you aren't paying for it.

It is not legal, there are laws which strictly prohibit this, and it is called "theft of services".

Whether you or I or anyone thinks that this is not the way it should be, it is, nonetheless, the way that it is.

There are probably places on the internet where you can get information on how to go about performing this illegal act. This site is not one of those places.

Even if you bought the tuning adapter directly from the manufacturer and there was no question about the legality of your ownership of that piece of equipment, it would still be illegal to use it to receive a signal from the cable company if you are not paying the cable company.

You mention a television set connected directly to the cable which receives some channels. Is this an older set which only receives the older type analog channels?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ej42137 said:


> So let's see; there's two possible crimes going on here, the receiving of stolen property in the tuning adapter you have now identified as TWC equipment, and the theft you are attempting of the cable service. The good news for you is that cable companies are no longer aggressively pursuing theft of service because digital has it mostly under control.
> 
> I must congratulate you on have the largest set I can remember, calling the TWC to ask for support on the box stolen from them to use to steal their signal! The very definition of _hutzpa_! There are no words...


I'm not Jewish and am not fluent in Yiddish, but I think it's spelled chutzpah.

But I think what's going on here is not brazen, but fully informed, action, but rather a considerable lack of understanding of the issues (not to mention the technology) involved.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

D_vadout said:


> And please don't tell me it's not possible for a TA not to get any channels w/o a cable service or cable cards. It's possible because it's what I have.


Ok, lets move past what is or is not happening with your and OP(?)'s channel tuning experiences.
You both need to have the firmware updated in marginally legal Cisco Tuning Adapters, as provided by Time Warner Cable, but in your case questionable ebay sources.

I can think of 3 ways this might happen:
a. you connect with a disgruntled time warner employee that's working their last day and they authorize the t/a for spite.
b. you pay time warner for cable service, maybe for only a month? And, hope the marginally legal Cisco Tuning Adapter gets the update.
c. you convince a neighbor, friend or relative to let you connect your marginally legal Cisco Tuning Adapter to their service and make a call. And, hope the marginally legal Cisco Tuning Adapter gets the update.

Maybe the moderator will close this thread.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

unitron said:


> I'm not Jewish and am not fluent in Yiddish, but I think it's spelled chutzpah.
> 
> But I think what's going on here is not brazen, but fully informed, action, but rather a considerable lack of understanding of the issues (not to mention the technology) involved.


Color me crimson; I actually am Jewish by birth although not culturally. You are indeed correct sir, I was wondering myself why it looked so wrong but the spell-checker didn't highlight it for some reason. My bad!


----------

